# Pre-Competition Warm Up or Rituals



## Hiero (Apr 12, 2010)

Are there any warm ups or even rituals you perform the morning of a competition? I'm not looking for advice, just if there is any personal schedule you follow the morning of a competition or specific warm up beforehand. Anything you think brings you luck?

I used to do alot of 10k road races and always woke up the same time, had the same breakfast, did the same warmup, got to the starting line the same time before the race, etc. Never really did anything to bring me good luck though.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 12, 2010)

Get blasted on amphetamine.
(I'm kidding)


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 12, 2010)

Rituals? Yeah, I would sacrifice a lamb for good luck. jk, I don't do anything.


----------



## stefanobevacqua (Apr 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Rituals? Yeah, I would sacrifice a lamb for good luck. jk, I don't do anything.



auhuah LOOLz..so do i


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 12, 2010)

you changed ur dp for the first time since...ever! *gasp*


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 12, 2010)

I cube in the car the whole ride. Then when I finish an event, I look at the event list and see what's next, then I practice that one specific puzzle. If it's one-handed I try one handing a 4x4 or a crazy foot 3x3, so when I compete the regular 3x3 feels amazing.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 12, 2010)

banging my forehead on something...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 12, 2010)

Wake up. Take a nice warm shower. Get dressed(jk). Go outside with hands in my pockets if it is a cold day. Keep my hands is my pockets the whole car drive(if it is a short drive, and if you are not driving). Get inside, and take hands out of pockets. Start cubing while waiting to register. Get inside the competition room and cube a little. Feel free to do anything you want from here. 15 minutes before your round starts, practice that puzzle. Get up there,(gum helps to relieve stress, so I chew it during comps) wait to be called, and do what we do best.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 12, 2010)

lol 'rituals' is actually something Anthony mentions at the start of competitions.

Before my first solve I was like "Wait I need to meditate first... ok I'm ready."

Since we're going to the same comp, this will be our ritual: Racing and talking amongst ourselves to relax and become one with our cubes.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 12, 2010)

I get mad at the fact that I'm not there and cube aggressively the entire day.


Spoiler



He never said we had to go to the competition he just said the morning of.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 12, 2010)

i lube my cube ( full spray ) before the night of the comp.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 12, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> lol 'rituals' is actually something Anthony mentions at the start of competitions.


lol. What?

Anyway, I don't really do much. I'd just recommend trying to get a lot of sleep the night before and waking up kind of early just to warm up a bit.
When it comes to the in solve stuff, you'll probably feel a bit nervous, but use the adrenaline to your advantage.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I'd just recommend trying to get a lot of sleep the night before


I don't think I've managed bed before ~3am the past several comps...


----------



## Hiero (Apr 12, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> lol 'rituals' is actually something Anthony mentions at the start of competitions.
> 
> Before my first solve I was like "Wait I need to meditate first... ok I'm ready."
> 
> Since we're going to the same comp, this will be our ritual: Racing and talking amongst ourselves to relax and become one with our cubes.




I'm not racing you unless you're on the 4x4 and I'm on the 3x3. I gotta keep my confidence up. Doing slow solves with the metronome right before I cube brings my times down, so I was thinking of doing slow solves while waiting. Then maybe 15-20 minutes before the competition doing some faster solves.

I got two students who think they're really fast at 30 seconds. You can come put them in their place. I can't get my other student who averages 25 seconds to come. Something about a tennis tournament.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Apr 12, 2010)

I take a big deep breath and let it out before every solve at a competition


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 12, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> I get mad at the fact that I'm not there and cube aggressively the entire day.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



This.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Rituals? Yeah, I would sacrifice a lamb for good luck. jk, I don't do anything.



so do i

do you also dance around the carcass with a shoe on your head like i do? but for realz, it's a secret :3


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 12, 2010)

i eat broccoli and pinenuts: no kidin


----------



## Anthony (Apr 12, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > I'd just recommend trying to get a lot of sleep the night before
> ...



Maybe that's why your 3x3 averages haven't been too hot lately. 
Sub 14 next time plz.


----------



## Hiero (Apr 12, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> i lube my cube ( full spray ) before the night of the comp.



I lubed mine this weekend. I don't want to change something the night before the competition. The only thing I have now is that I have two cubes I really like, so I gotta decide between which I will use.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 12, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > I'd just recommend trying to get a lot of sleep the night before
> ...



that's because KOII comps require you not to sleep.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 12, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Wake up. Take a nice warm shower. Get *dressed(jk)*. Go outside with hands in my pockets if it is a cold day. Keep my hands is my pockets the whole car drive(if it is a short drive, and if you are not driving). Get inside, and take hands out of pockets. Start cubing while waiting to register. Get inside the competition room and cube a little. Feel free to do anything you want from here. 15 minutes before your round starts, practice that puzzle. Get up there,(gum helps to relieve stress, so I chew it during comps) wait to be called, and do what we do best.



You mean you go NAKED?
N-not that I'm interested.


----------

